# Rhinestone design software - SVG vs EPS



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

With your rhinestone design software, which file types can you import? Are there rhinestone design programs that can open SVG and not EPS or visa versa? Is there a reason why you would have a preference to use either SVG or EPS? Are there some rhinestone design programs that can't open SVG or EPS?

Looking forward to hearing more about these file types and what you use!

Kelley


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Bling Art USA said:


> With your rhinestone design software, which file types can you import? Are there rhinestone design programs that can open SVG and not EPS or visa versa? Is there a reason why you would have a preference to use either SVG or EPS? Are there some rhinestone design programs that can't open SVG or EPS?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about these file types and what you use!
> 
> Kelley


I can't think of any practical reason why you would need to use one file type over another in regards to SVG vs EPS... EPS has long been the standard where SVG is kind of the new in thing...

I think good rhinestone software would use any file type you can throw at it... That said there are reasons to use a certain file type over another with certain software...

Take Make the Cut for example... Not a "rhinestone" software but a popular cutting program... With it you can import SVG and EPS... BUT... If you import SVG it does import the same size the artwork was originally created... It's a "bug" in Make the Cut.. If we import EPS then the file is imported properly sized... That said Make the Cut can't import a multi colored EPS file and retain the colors... Another "bug". If you import SVG in Make the Cut you can retain the colors in a design but then you loose the proper sizing...

WinPC Sign... You can import EPS but there too you loose all color info of the imported EPS... VERY weird!! 

Moving on to Silhouette Studio Designer Edition... You can't import EPS you can only import SVG...

Pretty much everything else I've tried... You can import EPS/SVG without a problem and retain sizing and color info... But certain programs do have their quirks...

Kevin


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

katruax said:


> I can't think of any practical reason why you would need to use one file type over another in regards to SVG vs EPS... EPS has long been the standard where SVG is kind of the new in thing...
> 
> I think good rhinestone software would use any file type you can throw at it... That said there are reasons to use a certain file type over another with certain software...
> 
> ...


I had no idea about the Silhouette not being able to import EPS files. Thank you Kevin!

All good info : )


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I can import eps files into Stone Cut pro and keep the coloring. I cannot import svg files into Stone Cut Pro (unless I'm doing something wrong)


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

WinPCSIGN Pro 2012 can import both EPS and SVG files. The upcoming 12.1.8 update specifically addresses the color issue that occurs when importing EPS files created by certain programs.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

How about iDesignRPro? I was just told that it can not open EPS files but don't know for sure yet.....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Bling Art USA said:


> How about iDesignRPro? I was just told that it can not open EPS files but don't know for sure yet.....


IDesignR Pro is pretty much exactly the same software as OOBling except that it's Graphtec's OEM so it only has Graphtec cutter drivers. 

You can import most of the common file types into iDesignR. Just about the same as Corel.

However, you said it can't "open" eps files. No design software can open eps files that I know of. You have to import them. I've had customers say that their files aren't working with their software because they're trying to open instead of import. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Bling Art USA said:


> With your rhinestone design software, which file types can you import?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about these file types and what you use!
> 
> Kelley


Hi Stephanie 

Thank you for the information about the _iDesignRPro.

_Because I started with the first post about "importing", I thought we were all on the same page. You have an excellent point, maybe the customer isn't aware of how to use "import".? 

So just to make sure, _iDesignRPro_ can "import" EPS files for sure?

Thank you Stephanie!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have iDesignerCE - it will import EPS but not SVG. Don't know about the Pro version.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Bling Art USA said:


> So just to make sure, _iDesignRPro_ can "import" EPS files for sure?


Yes, it can for sure import eps files. 

As Jane stated, even the basic iDesignR can import eps files. 

If someone says it can't, it's because they're trying to open it instead of importing it.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> Yes, it can for sure import eps files.
> 
> As Jane stated, even the basic iDesignR can import eps files.
> 
> If someone says it can't, it's because they're trying to open it instead of importing it.


It's hard sometimes to point these issues out to customers. Education is hard to do without being condescending.... Good thing we can work through it though......


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Looks like as long as you have both EPS and SVG, everyone can get what they need.......


----------

